

MongoLab raises $3M for their Cloud MongoDB service - davidcoallier
http://tcrn.ch/iRrASS

======
dstein
Isn't MongoDB under the AGPL, requiring MongoLab open their entire system?

~~~
harryh
That's not how the AGPL works. Just because you use open source software it
doesn't mean you have to open source your whole stack. It only means that
whatever changes (if any) these guys make to the MongoDB server will have to
be open sourced.

